# Jennifer's Wedding



## bennielou (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 22, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## bennielou (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## KAikens318 (Dec 22, 2009)

How do you get these so tack sharp? They are amazing!


----------



## bennielou (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you!  Just years of doing this I guess.  Thanks again.


----------



## DubDeez. (Dec 22, 2009)

what sort of PP do you use to achieve such smooth and sharp images?????


----------



## MrRamonG (Dec 22, 2009)

DubDeez. said:


> what sort of PP do you use to achieve such smooth and sharp images?????



Yeah, how do you get the skin to look so smooth?


----------



## bwlergh (Dec 23, 2009)

Fantastic composition, but you need to ease off on photoshop. Your images are a bit oversharpened (especially if you are going to print them) and skin too photoshoped, looks kind of plasticky, people have lines and skin texture. You want to aim for realistic looking photoshop effects.


----------



## jlykins (Dec 23, 2009)

bwlergh said:


> Fantastic composition, but you need to ease off on photoshop. Your images are a bit oversharpened (especially if you are going to print them) and skin too photoshoped, looks kind of plasticky, people have lines and skin texture. You want to aim for realistic looking photoshop effects.


 

Maybe, but if he's been doing this smoothing for a while, the bride and groom might have hired him specifically for that look. If that's his style, and it works for him, Awesome! I think they look great. Can't wait to see your next wedding.


----------



## RPetterson (Dec 23, 2009)

you got some great shots! they will love to look back on those!


----------



## bennielou (Dec 24, 2009)

jlykins said:


> bwlergh said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic composition, but you need to ease off on photoshop. Your images are a bit oversharpened (especially if you are going to print them) and skin too photoshoped, looks kind of plasticky, people have lines and skin texture. You want to aim for realistic looking photoshop effects.
> ...


 
Thanks! And yes, it's a nitche.  Thanks again.  I have two weddings on my desks to process, and one coming up, so I'll share several more in the next few weeks.


----------



## Shockey (Dec 25, 2009)

These look pretty good, maybe a little higher ISO to let in some more ambient.
Need to back off on the smoothing, looks like they may have been oversharpened then hit with a skin smoothing action, smoothing is way overdone.
Overall these are good except for the sharpening/over smoothing effect.


----------



## erzyhazel (Dec 30, 2009)

looks so sharp and real.. what camera do you use? good job...


----------



## panthrcat (Jan 1, 2010)

beautiful work!!!


----------



## BoxPhotographer (Jan 1, 2010)

Personally, the skin looks _*way*_ too plasticy. Ease off on Photoshop.


----------

